

How I got my first 3 customers - gailees
http://www.howigotmyfirst3customers.com/

======
Casseres
I'm going to catalog my reaction to this HN post:

I see the article title... it looks interesting. I see the URL... it's the
same as the article title. Now I'm thinking it must be trying to sell me
something. I click on the link out of curiosity. I see what I thought was
going to be the article title, and then I noticed pictures of many different
people. So now I think, "Oh, this website collects the stories of how these
people got their first 3 customers." I look to find someone who has a job
title / product that I might be interested in reading about, so I select Skye
Chilton, iPhone Cases. I read the short two paragraphs, and am disappointed. I
go back to the main page, and that's when I notice and read the byline and
think, that's not quite what I expected when I read that one person's "story".

The idea might be good (sharing people's stories on how they got their first 3
customers), but my first impression is that the execution is not something
that I find valuable.

To be fair, I randomly clicked on some other people's stories.

Eric Barstow, Paint Job Lead Generator - I found interesting, and I think I
could use his story as an example of how to start a business.

Johnson Goh, Korean Pop Music Applications - Not very interesting.

John Lamerand, Websites & Photography - Hmm, okay.

In the byline, it says "steps for you to do the same." I didn't find any
steps. I see the tips at the end of the stories, and those are insightful and
nice. Overall, this site is a good start and has a promising idea, but I think
the execution needs to be revised.

